# Grampian poultry factory..norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Jul 20, 2016)

This is a place I have been meaning to see for over a year now but never got around to it.dont know why as its only half hour up the road.so I finally got around to doing it.headed up there on my own and after a fight with brambles I got in.i was a bit unispired at first with lots of big white trashed rooms in the dark.but as I wandered around around looking in some of the other rooms then I found the upstairs with the staff canteen and some of the out buildings I enjoyed it more.i ended up spending a few hours here mooching around.you could see clearly this is the locals hang out were they come to smoke there Jamaican woodbines.this is the second Grampian foods place I have visited with the first being in elmswell which was massive.that has all been demolished now.

Grampian foods produced breaded poultry products here,but with the downturn in sales of breaded poultry they were put on a ninety day consultation in 2007,with the threat of job losses.in February 2008 the factory shut its doors completely with the loss of over three hundred jobs.the site has laid derelict since.

A few externals first this is the main production buildings with the canteen sitting above
















This was one room I went in.it was pitch black and burnt out




Next to the burnt room.was this room.i liked it in here.it was some sort of mixing room,with a large vat with pipes leading from it.and a large grilled bung in the floor 






















I don't what this building was used for.it may have been a warehouse or something.it had offices and locker rooms and a labatory in it.





































I was dying to know what was at the top of these steps but they had cut away the bottom section.so I walked up that thin bar balanced myself and pulled myself through the gap between the building and steps.i only took three pics.off the main rood space and some machinery and an external.













It was then into the main heartbeat of the factory.were the produce was made.most of downstairs was fairly dark.with lots of white walls.




























So it's finally upstairs.this is were the staff areas are.the kitchens and toilets.the night shift rooms


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice that you've finally done it. Can't believe i've missed so much.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 20, 2016)

dauntless - UE said:


> Nice that you've finally done it. Can't believe i've missed so much.


My mate told me about it a couple of year ago and he never fancied it.I forgot about to be honest.then we went past it the other week so I thought I would give it a look.I went in every bit.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 20, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> My mate told me about it a couple of year ago and he never fancied it.I forgot about to be honest.then we went past it the other week so I thought I would give it a look.I went in every bit.



I'll give it a revisit in a few days.


----------



## krela (Jul 20, 2016)

I like that MM, thanks. BTW are you really that dirty?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 20, 2016)

krela said:


> I like that MM, thanks. BTW are you really that dirty?


Ha ha no comment. I saw thst several times on the site so had to get a pic of it.made me smile


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice pictures and a good post. A pity about the canteen being so thrashed compared with the rest of the factory.


----------



## smiler (Jul 20, 2016)

Not like you to tag sites Mikey, was it the waccy baccy fumes that got to you? nice to see you being sensible and and not taking chances, One of your best I loved it, Many Thanks.


----------



## theartist (Jul 20, 2016)

bootifull. not an old b. m. factory by chance?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you all.luckily no fumes for me.the sane tag was in a few places smiler..no it was not a Bernard Matthews factory.a separate company


----------



## tazong (Jul 20, 2016)

Thats a fantastic set bud - you should be very proud of that one.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 21, 2016)

Great shots and write up.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jsp77 (Jul 21, 2016)

loving that one Mikey, you have taken some great photos.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 22, 2016)

Thank you all for the lovely comments


----------



## tazong (Jul 22, 2016)

I saw this thread the other night but did not comment as i had a few beers but some of those photos are just so beautiful and breath takingly good - you are a very gifted indivdual mikey - your photos are just amazing.

I just noticed i did comment - dam beer lol


----------

